
Ask HN: What do you say to someone whose company was acquihired? - gist
What should you say to someone who you know had a company that was recently acquihired? Saying &#x27;congratulations&#x27; seems inappropriate ... after all while an accomplishment not exactly the desired outcome.
======
PaulHoule
It's like asking a returned soldier what it was like on the front, isn't it?

------
floatingatoll
“Do you need a loan to exercise your options in order to get paid?”

